# Fischbesatz erweitern



## domserv (8. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ja nun den ersten Winter mit meinem neuen Teich (Pfütze mit 6000 L) überstanden. Wasser jetzt klar, am Boden aber alles voll mit Fadenalgen. daher sehe ich meine __ Muscheln nicht. Fische hatte ich im Herbst nur 5 Bitterlinge drin. Zwei sind munter, den Rest habe ich noch nicht gesehen, wenn er denn noch da ist. Technik habe ich keine im Teich.

Würde gerne noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen einsetzen und gegebenenfalls dann den Bitterlingbestand etwas aufpeppen. Ist dass unter den Randbedingungen möglich ohne Technik einsetzen zu müssen? Ich weiß, die werden sich vermehren, aber Ringelnattern und __ Reiher gibt es genug in der Gegend.

Habe auch so ganz wage überlegt einen europäischen Flusskrebs einzusetzen - sinnvoll oder lieber lassen?

Gruß
jimi


----------



## Ida17 (8. März 2017)

Hi Jimi,

die __ Moderlieschen werden nicht so stark ins Gewicht fallen, also warum nicht? Wenn ab und zu Teilwasserwechsel gemacht werden und Du genügend Pflanzen hast  
Mit Krebsen kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.


----------



## Christine (8. März 2017)

Hallo Jimi - __ Moderlieschen und auch noch ein paar Bitterlinge sollte Dein Teich wohl verkraften...
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob die __ Muscheln sich mit den Krebsen auf die Dauer vertragen....ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie als Krebsfutter geeignet sind.


----------



## domserv (9. März 2017)

Na dann lass ich doch die Krebse lieber weg


----------



## krallowa (9. März 2017)

Moin,

sollte dein Bodengrund nicht schön sandig sein, hat es sich mit deinen __ Muscheln erledigt.
Dann kannst du auch Krebse ansiedeln, denke aber dran das die gern wandern.


----------



## domserv (9. März 2017)

Der komplette Boden ist mit ca 8 - 10 cm Sand befüllt. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr beim Anlegen des Teiches 6 __ Muscheln aufschwätzen lassen. Die waren auch bis in den Herbst schön aktiv und sind auch rumgewandert. Sind alle im Tiefwasser bei ca. 70 bis 80 cm. Mittlerweile ist der komplette Bodenbereich zugewuchert. Zusätzlich zu den von mir eingesetzten Unterwasserpflanzen haben sich invasiv Massen von Armleuchteralgen angesiedelt und jetzt nachdem der Teich aufgetaut ist,sehe ich, dass am Boden um die Unterwasserfplanzen alles voll ist mit Fadenalgen. Beim Rausholen der Fadenalgen würde ich wahrscheinlcih auch einen großen Teil der __ Hornblatt und Tausenblatt Bestände mit vernichten. Deshalb lasse ich die Fadenalgen halt drinn. Nachteil: ich sehe keine Muscheln mehr und weiß nicht wie es denen geht. Weiß auch nicht, ob die durch das ganze gewusel überhaupt noch in der Lage sind zu filtrieren, sich zu verbuddeln und zu wandern. Von den 5 Bitterlingen sind zurzeit nur zwei aktiv. Hoffe die anderen kommen auch bald.

Krebse könnten halt auch nur im Tiefwasser sein und hätten kein Chance durch die steilen Wände des Beckens in den Flachwasserbereich zu kommen, es sei denn ich baue ein "Treppe".

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## Christine (10. März 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Krebse könnten halt auch nur im Tiefwasser sein und hätten kein Chance durch die steilen Wände des Beckens in den Flachwasserbereich zu kommen, es sei denn ich baue ein "Treppe".



Ähm, soweit ich weiß, können Krebse schwimmen...


----------



## krallowa (10. März 2017)

Jep, Krebse können schwimmen, klettern und siehe da sogar über Land wandern.
Also, Krebse sind klasse aber wanderwütig 
Hatte im alten Teich einen Krebs, ging 3 Jahre gut und dann war er auf einmal weg, schade.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. März 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Ähm, soweit ich weiß, können Krebse schwimmen...



Hi Christine,

mehr als "Rückstoß-Blitzstarts" zur Flucht bekommen Flußkrebse net hin. Sie sind zum aktiven schwimmen in eine gewollte Richtung biologisch sonst auch net ausgestattet (sind schwerer als Wasser, haben keine Schwimmblase, geschweige denn Flossen/undulierende Flossensäume/Schwimmbeine mit großer Fläche mit starken Muskelansätzen). 

MfG Frank


----------



## MorisGT (10. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde es vielleicht mit Posthornschnecken oder Sumpfdeckelschnecken probieren. Die sind insgesamt gut als Algen/Laub-Vertilger geeignet und auch winterhart(sofern man die einheimischen Arten nimmt). Krebse wären wahrscheinlich eher an den __ Muscheln interessiert und wenn ältere Exemplare einsetzt sehr abwanderungsfreudig.

MfG
MorisGT


----------



## krallowa (10. März 2017)

80cm Höhenunterschied scheinen im Wasser kein Problem zu sein.
Im alten Teich war die tiefe Mulde 80cm tiefer als die nächste Stufe und da kam der Krebs ohne Probleme hoch.
Soweit ich weiß nennt man die kleinen Beine am Hinterleib auch Schwimmbeine, zwar nicht so schwimmfähig wie ein Fisch aber um rückwärts die Wände hoch zu kommen sollte es reichen.


----------



## domserv (10. März 2017)

Die __ Schnecken habe ich ja auch. Zumindest die Posthornschencken hatten sich auch rasant vermehrt. Im Herbst waren aber nur noch wenige sichtbar, alle Großen weg. Wahrscheinlich im Sommer an paar Tagen das Wasser zu warm???


----------



## Tottoabs (10. März 2017)

krallowa schrieb:


> Also, Krebse sind klasse aber wanderwütig




 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/2016-05-26-008.31366/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/2016-05-26-005.31367/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/2016-05-26-007.31368/


----------



## Maik86 (31. Aug. 2018)

Edelkrebse z.B. werden nicht ohne Grund als ,,Gewässerplizei,, bezeichnet.
Sie reinigen das Gewässer und sind gut gegen Algen, Schilf usw.
Wenn man junge Krebse kauft und diese genügend Versteckmöglichketen haben, bleiben diese auch im Gewässer.
Mehr infos unter: Mecklenburger Edelkrebse

*Link entfernt - Werbung*


----------

